# Heading North...essentials?



## lagori (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi all,

Another new member here - great info here, thanks for having me.

I bought a 1988 Hymer S550 and set off a week ago on a month long trip around the UK, up to Scotland for Christmas and then over to the continent for the first couple of months in 2015. Its got a 80w solar panel, working gas heater on LPG and an engine that doesn't like to start in cold weather (hopefully after my 2nd trip to a garage this week that will be sorted though). 

I'm struggling to work out how to get the POI's from the forum onto my TomTom via my Mac (any tips welcome) so haven't actually managed any real wild camping yet, but am looking forward to having a go at a few coastal spots with outstanding views when in Scotland! 

I'd be really interested to hear if there are any recommendations for upgrades, hints, tips etc for making such a trip viable / comfortable / bearable and your essentials? Or, if more relevant - let me know if heading north in deep winter weather with a 2.3m wide and 2.8m high vehicle is a bit of a silly idea?

Thanks WC community - great work all round.

lagori.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Dec 3, 2014)

Fitting winter tyres will be a great help


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 3, 2014)

lagori said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another new member here - great info here, thanks for having me.
> 
> ...



My friend lives on Skye, I'm visiting him next week. No matter what month of the year I call him he mentions the motorhomes parked up in various places around the island.. So no, it's not a silly idea heading up that way in December / January.
Obviously check the weather forecast and take heed of what they predict.
Plenty of food, gas and keep your fuel tank topped up. Worst case scenario, youwill get snowed in somewhere but what the hell if you have food and heat lol !


----------



## iampatman (Dec 3, 2014)

This is worth reading. It was posted on here a week or so ago. 

Trips | Campervan Culture

Have a great time,

Pat


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 3, 2014)

Not sure what your layout is like but for us the motorhome is so much warmer with a thick, thermal-type curtain hanging down behind the driver and passenger seats to close off the cab area. 

I've also cobbled together some internal window screens using greenhouse bubblewrap and thumb tack suckers - we could feel the difference in temp as soon as we put them on and they also help combat condensation if you can get them flush to the windows. 
We used them when we were wilding and didn't want to use the external screen, but if it's really cold we'd use both. Another advantage is they're not so claustrophobic as the ext. screen and internal blinds due to the light still getting through. 

We have a couple of folding spades but hopefully we'll never have to use them. 

Mini pressure cooker? Quicker, more fuel efficient and less steamy than ordinary saucepans. 

Enjoy your trip


----------



## lagori (Dec 3, 2014)

helen262 - thanks. Yes, looked into that a little - seems tough to find tyres that would work for my vehicle and these garage stops have already cost more than I was looking at for tyres! Good call though, I will have to if I want to go through Germany etc in the new year anyway.

Obanboy666 - that's a great comfort to know, thanks. Skye is somewhere I would like to visit. If I can get the POI's onto my TomTom I'm sure I will.

iampatman - I have read that already, but appreciated. Its that very article that actually made me think the high sided vehicle might be a little silly (I hadn't really considered the wind factor..).

scampervan - we do have a screen on the front and were considering getting one for inside, but your idea sounds good. 1x folding spade also in the boot and some down sleeping bags in the cab - its been down to about 0˚ and been comfortable and warm


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 3, 2014)

lagori said:


> helen262 - thanks. Yes, looked into that a little - seems tough to find tyres that would work for my vehicle


What size are your tyres, I fitted 215/70/15 Hankook Winter tyres (other sizes are similar priced from Oponeo)to my Hymer B584, cost £68 each free delivery and to be honest they are staying on until worn out, quieter, smoother ride and don't slip on wet grass, and as you say M&S tyres are needed for Germany in the Winter


----------

